# Rerated passengers from several months ago.



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been rating my pax all 5 stars for the most part, but also keeping a list of naughty pax. I just went back and rated some naughty passengers from months ago, some as far back as November. Uber wouldn't even let me go back that far through the phone app but I was able to do it on the website.

Some of these paxholes have been haunting my dreams, so it is cathartic to finally push a 1 star on some of them. I know, they can just whine to Uber and get their ratings reset, but still, it feels nice. And I bet the chances of me getting a retaliatory rating are pretty low given that my reratings have almost all been between 3 weeks and 8 months after the ride itself. I partly determine my rating delay based on my wild guess for how often they use the app... i.e. if I suspect they use it every day I'll maybe only wait a few weeks. If it seems like they are taking a one-off Uber ride that is out of their norm, I'll wait months.

The only time I rate a pax on the spot less than 5 on Uber is if I know they already rated me 1 star, or I suspect they are going to try and claim I did something wrong. They can't retaliate any more than 1 star.

How long do you wait to downrate your pax? Anyone waited over 8 months to rerate a pax?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I've been rating my pax all 5 stars for the most part, but also keeping a list of naughty pax. I just went back and rated some naughty passengers from months ago, some as far back as November. Uber wouldn't even let me go back that far through the phone app but I was able to do it on the website.
> 
> Some of these paxholes have been haunting my dreams, so it is cathartic to finally push a 1 star on some of them. I know, they can just whine to Uber and get their ratings reset, but still, it feels nice. And I bet the chances of me getting a retaliatory rating are pretty low given that my reratings have almost all been between 3 weeks and 8 months after the ride itself. I partly determine my rating delay based on my wild guess for how often they use the app... i.e. if I suspect they use it every day I'll maybe only wait a few weeks. If it seems like they are taking a one-off Uber ride that is out of their norm, I'll wait months.
> 
> ...


3 weeks for me. Most people will use uber at least once during that timeframe if not more. Easier to protect your ratings obviously.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Interesting I just logged on to ubers web page and was able to rate a driver who canceled on me and never gave me a ride over six months ago, this is very interesting.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Interesting I just logged on to ubers web page and was able to rate a driver who canceled on me and never gave me a ride over six months ago, this is very interesting.


Very interesting indeed.

I just went into my trip history and found a cancel where I took an exit off the highway and parked and I got cancelled $0.00 no cancel fee eligible. I submitted a rerate request, and it let me rate the passenger, also.

I wonder if it really affects the rating of the passenger.

You know in the past on lots of threads a guy says he thought he got 1 starred by a ride that never got started and everyone piled on him and said they can't rate the trip if you never started it. Looks like a pax can indeed rate a driver even if the trip never started.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> 
> I just went into my trip history and found a cancel where I took an exit off the highway and parked and I got cancelled $0.00 no cancel fee eligible. I submitted a rerate request, and it let me rate the passenger, also.
> 
> ...


I guess you can rate on a cancel.



Trafficat said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> 
> I just went into my trip history and found a cancel where I took an exit off the highway and parked and I got cancelled $0.00 no cancel fee eligible. I submitted a rerate request, and it let me rate the passenger, also.
> 
> ...


I just requested to rate a pool rider who cancelled on me. I requested to rate the rider a 1 star. Let's see what happens.

Uber responded as follow:

*When a trip is canceled, neither you nor your rider will be able to rate the trip request.

Because this trip was canceled, you didn't receive a rating, this request won't impact your overall rating, and we'll be unable to make any rating adjustments for this trip request*.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Are you using the uber.com help page or are you using the in-app method? I used the uber.com page.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just got dinged and also got my first navigation report from a rider Monday. I have no doubt who it was since I missed an exit in a construction zone that afternoon resulting in a several mile detour. I gave her 5 stars at the time. Ha ha. I don't know how long I'm going to wait but I look forward to dinging her.


----------

